# 24 years old, exhausted, depressed...please look :(



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I want to make this brief so I don't waste anyone's time! I just turned 24 years old, I'm a female, and I have been suffering from chronic fatigue, depression, anxiety, and brain fog for years. It has only gotten really severe in the past year, though, and I had to drop out of my dream college studying Russian due to suicidal thoughts and the feeling like I just couldn't go on. I have a history of psychiatric problems (depression/anxiety) since I was a pre-teen and was on Zoloft for 8 years which helped (I think.) I went off the anti-depressant and felt good for a while, although I still needed way more caffeine than the average person my age. Well, it's been almost a year since I withdrew from school, and the fatigue has only gotten worse. I have massive headaches and dizziness all the time and always feel like my brain is wrapped in a suffocating fabric. I have trouble thinking clearly and expressing myself because I will lose my train of thought in the middle of a sentence. Originally I thought it was just depression, but have at this point taken every single SSRI/SNRI available, plus a trial of an MAOI (although it may not have been a sufficient trial, to be honest,) and nothing has helped. A couple ADs seemed to help my concentration, but all of my other depressive symptoms remain untouched.

When I came back from school in February, I went straight to work, because I didn't know what else to do and of course I was at that point still able to work more hours (still not full-time.) I noticed that I could have slight mental clarity for a couple hours but soon after those few hours were up I would feel extremely light-headed, overwhelmed by lights and sounds, and mentally not able to function. The next day after working a 4 hour shift and maybe exercising for an hour would be horrendous - awful exhaustion, worsened depression, and worsened mental clarity. It felt like my brain was malfunctioning, and my legs were going to give out from under me. The emotional symptoms got so bad at one point I was hospitalized for a week in a psychiatric hospital. I had a CBC done and a metabolic panel done prior to the hospitalization - they only tested TSH, and everything came back normal. In the hospital I complained of my physical problems but they said it was all because of my anxiety disorder. I decided to just listen to the professionals, and let them treat me so I could get better.

Well, it's been 5 months since that hospitalization, more anti-depressants, and no change in my fatigue or brain fog. I decided to go back to doing things MY way and got a host of labs done, including a more in-depth thyroid panel. See, I am suspicious because I suffer from so many hypothyroid symptoms (extreme fatigue; coldness; depression; mental slowness; slow reflexes; dizziness...no weight gain though, although I did extreme calorie restrictions while I was away at school because I didn't know any better to eat more; not sure if this is relevant to thyroid) AND both my mother and grandmother suffer from hypothyroidism. My mom was diagnosed at 22 years old.

The doctor sent me to have my TSH tested, along with my Free T4 and Free T3 (also some other tests like electrolytes and Lyme, a CBC, etc.) and everything came back "normal". I asked for a copy so I could show my psychiatrist and so I could look it over myself. It may look normal, but I DO NOT FEEL NORMAL! However, I am no thyroid expert, so I thought maybe some of you with more experience could shed some light?

My TSH is .98, range .45-4.50

My Free T4 is 1.18, range .82-1.77

My Free T3 is 2.8, range 2.0-4.4

I am EXHAUSTED all the time. I NEED coffee to function even at the LOWEST level. My level of energy is absolutely not normal and neither is the brain fog. I have tried the anti-depressants.

Can anyone offer me some advice? Please, I am desperate. I have to live at home and depend on my single mother who works SO HARD to support me and my twin brother who lives in another city, also trying to make it through life with his own problems (severe ADHD and dyslexia.) I can't work more than 8 hours a week, and all of that money goes to paying my multitude of medical bills (didn't have health insurance until a month ago, and have been hospitalized for depression, an abscess in my throat, an asthma attack, and a dangerous C. Difficile infection all in less than one year.) I also have my student loans which I am trying to have put on deferment until I am feeling better. I feel like I am 90 years old. I feel like the world is closing in on me and I am drowning and no matter what I do I can't get out. I want to make my mom proud and help her. I want to make my grandma proud. I want to make myself proud. I want to be able to live like a 24-year-old and have hopes and dreams. I want to be able to make good decisions and think clearly and rationally. I want to be able to have functional relationships that I don't mess up because I am too tired to go anywhere.

Sorry that this definitely wasn't brief :sad0049: I just have no one to turn to because no one understands.

Is it really all "in my head" like my family thinks?

xoxoRogo


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh yes, and I should add - I just started a multi-vitamin today, and I do take one antidepressant now called Luvox. However, I only take 50 milligrams which is a small dose and the fatigue should not be this severe.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, can you please research candida? With all the antibiotics you have had for the abscess etc. it's something worth looking into. Please check out the symptoms. Please know that there are things (like thyroid) (maybe candida) that can cause all sorts of symptoms - some you have listed -- it would be really good for you to ask your doctor about probiotics since you were on so many antibiotics -- and under the doctor's care -- asking about caprylic acid as well to help get rid of candida. It has numerous symptoms that are also like thyroid, maybe there are crossover symptoms of both?

There's hope and help so don't lose heart -- keep searching -- and stick around here for the more knowledgeable helpers here to encourage you as you go to the doc and get things figured out.

In the meantime -- I want to encourage you -- strengthen yourself by praying and asking God for help, let Him help you so you will gain extra strength and support to live and show your family and others with struggles how to live and survive the struggles.

Hang in there - and wait for the more experienced people here to respond.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ignore your TSH for the moment and look at your FT3 and FT4 levels. Both are very low in their ranges and can cause a lot of the symptoms you're mentioning. I think you also need to have the following tests run, if only to rule things out: Vitamin D, Vitamin B, Ferritin, and a full thyroid antibodies panel.

Something isn't right and you're going to have to play detective at this point and start systematically ruling things out. Hopefully, others will be along soon to chime in.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ugh...I am sorry you are feeling so crappy.

I don't think the thyroid numbers you shared above would "justify" how bad you say you are feeling. As jennyv mentioned, they're relatively low in range, but still well within their respective ranges. But those numbers do not tell the whole story when it comes to thyroid levels. I believe your next step is to get a FULL thyroid panel, including antibodies and TSI. (Please...others pipe in and recommend antibodies tests...not my expertise...) You may have some antibodies that are through the roof, but we don't know that yet.

I also agree with jennyv about getting your Vitamin D, B12, and Iron or Ferritin tested. Were some of those included in the tests you've had done already? If so, please post.

I doubt it's "all in your head."


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Have you been tested for Eppstein Barr Virus (blood test)


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're going through this! I'm no expert, but I am an LCSW and before any depression treatment it's essential to rule out medical causes. Off the top of my head, I would get tested for antibodies, as well as vitamin deficiencies. Please, take charge of your health and keep taking charge until you get answers. Be bold about it because as you've already seen, you'll cycle through several ignorant, inexperienced, busy, or arrogant providers that won't necessarily take you on as their own detective case. So do your own research, demand your labwork, and seek out someone who will be a partner. It took me ten years of dealing with it and accepting so many answers that my bloodwork was normal so nothing is wrong. But this year I went with my gut and didn't return to one referral, found my own doc, and wah lah I was right and now I'm healing. Good luck!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

SuzieSocialWorker said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this! I'm no expert, but I am an LCSW and before any depression treatment it's essential to rule out medical causes. Off the top of my head, I would get tested for antibodies, as well as vitamin deficiencies. Please, take charge of your health and keep taking charge until you get answers. Be bold about it because as you've already seen, you'll cycle through several ignorant, inexperienced, busy, or arrogant providers that won't necessarily take you on as their own detective case. So do your own research, demand your labwork, and seek out someone who will be a partner. It took me ten years of dealing with it and accepting so many answers that my bloodwork was normal so nothing is wrong. But this year I went with my gut and didn't return to one referral, found my own doc, and wah lah I was right and now I'm healing. Good luck!


Great advice!! Suzie -- you sound SO MUCH BETTER!!!  You sound like NIGHT vs DAY different!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Swimmer said:


> Have you been tested for Eppstein Barr Virus (blood test)


Good idea, Swimmer!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Swimmer said:


> Great advice!! Suzie -- you sound SO MUCH BETTER!!!  You sound like NIGHT vs DAY different!!!


Haha well I'm trying. Still battling bad fatigue and brain fog but gonna fake it til I make it!


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow - thanks everyone SO MUCH for the wonderful advice. I had never even heard of candida before!

Well - I see my psychiatrist tomorrow. I do want to eventually check for important vitamin deficiencies - but I think just for now, I am going to suggest a thyroid hormone trial (preferably Armour...? Or synthetic T4/T3 combination since it seems my Free T3 is on the low side) and if he agrees to prescribe then I will try that first. I figured I might as well try this first because I live with my mom and if I suggest anymore blood tests I just know she is going to snap and call me a hypochondriac even more :sad0047:

I really hope that my doctor will listen to me. I have some documents I am going to print up and a symptoms checklist and I am arming myself to the teeth with information so he will see I am at least trying to educate myself about this and I'm not just suggesting random things.

I'm also considering switching my antidepressant which makes me very nervous. But I do remember when I started this particular AD my drowsiness got worse and I don't need even more fatigue when I am already dealing with so much of it.

Thanks to all of you lovely people for the suggestions and the support. I will update once I talk to my doctor.

PS - Jenny, you are right. After researching more about the Frees it seems that a lot of practitioners believe that the levels of these should be kept in the upper third or even upper fourth of their ranges. Have any of you had experience with "normal" Frees that were on the low side, but you still felt like crap, but then things got better once you raised their levels? I remember I read on a website somewhere that the range for Free T3 used to go all the way up to 6.2!!!! Instead of just in the 4s! :scared0011:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rogo89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to make this brief so I don't waste anyone's time! I just turned 24 years old, I'm a female, and I have been suffering from chronic fatigue, depression, anxiety, and brain fog for years. It has only gotten really severe in the past year, though, and I had to drop out of my dream college studying Russian due to suicidal thoughts and the feeling like I just couldn't go on. I have a history of psychiatric problems (depression/anxiety) since I was a pre-teen and was on Zoloft for 8 years which helped (I think.) I went off the anti-depressant and felt good for a while, although I still needed way more caffeine than the average person my age. Well, it's been almost a year since I withdrew from school, and the fatigue has only gotten worse. I have massive headaches and dizziness all the time and always feel like my brain is wrapped in a suffocating fabric. I have trouble thinking clearly and expressing myself because I will lose my train of thought in the middle of a sentence. Originally I thought it was just depression, but have at this point taken every single SSRI/SNRI available, plus a trial of an MAOI (although it may not have been a sufficient trial, to be honest,) and nothing has helped. A couple ADs seemed to help my concentration, but all of my other depressive symptoms remain untouched.
> 
> ...


Honey bunny; your FREE T3 is in the basement and that sure does not line up w/the TSH which you would expect to be higher w/such a low FREE T3. Most of us require the FREE T3 to be about 75% of the range provided by your lab.

Because of the discrepancy in the numbers, I suspect antibodies to the receptor sites.

These tests are recommended and so is an ultra-sound of your thyroid!

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/

And this may help you understand why you are so tired w/such a low FREE T3.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Andros! Thank you SO MUCH for the warm welcome and the wealth of information concerning thyroid health. I was wondering myself - it's usually that when the Free T's are low that the TSH is high...so why is it that my TSH is actually at a really good level (.98) but the Frees seem so...weirdly low? So thank you for providing information about the antibodies. After I write this I will look over all the websites you provided.

Well, I saw my psychiatrist, and he was very sympathetic and understanding about my concerns. He looked over my lab results, and told me that because of the fact that my mom and grandma have hypoT it was a strong possibility that I have hypoT myself and gave me a prescription for *levothyroxine, 12.5 mcg for two weeks and then 25 mcg for two weeks*. He said that since he is a psychiatrist he is not comfortable prescribing any T3 medications or Armour and would prefer I see an endocrinologist, and wrote me a referral to give to my PCP, so she will refer me instead of doing more useless tests.

I don't really know what to do or how to feel as of right now. I started the Levothyroxine two days ago, taking the half-tabs an hour before I have coffee or eat. I want so badly to feel better. So far I am experiencing some weird effects, although they are subtle since it's only been two days (and who knows, I may just be imagining them!) I feel like I am almost MORE tired and my cognition feels even worse. Is this possible? I also feel kinda like I am getting sick - my glands are all swollen, although it is getting cold here so it's not out of the realm of possibility that I am just getting a cold. ^_^

Can anyone give me some advice? What should I expect starting my very first thyroid med? Anyone wanna tell me their experiences with Levothyroxine, Armour, Cytomel, etc.? I am so used to antidepressants I could tell you the pharmokinetics of each one off the cuff but I am a total newbie when it comes to these thyroid medicines.

:huh:


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Have you considered adrenal fatigue? It causes severe brain fog, dizziness, and of course severe fatigue and almost complete lack of energy. According to my doctor, you have to be almost dead before the normal tests show adrenal fatigue, but she tested the hormones that would be manufactured and involved with the adrenal glands. I am planning to do the saliva test soon.

I really do hope you can find some relief soon. Living with chronic fatigue is no fun.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

rogo89 said:


> Can anyone give me some advice? What should I expect starting my very first thyroid med? Anyone wanna tell me their experiences with Levothyroxine, Armour, Cytomel, etc.? I am so used to antidepressants I could tell you the pharmokinetics of each one off the cuff but I am a total newbie when it comes to these thyroid medicines.
> 
> :huh:


So let's start with the very basics...

With most thyroid problems, you look at your free t4 and free t3 levels. T4 is more or less your thyroid hormone in "storage" mode. T3 (again, very much in layman's terms) is the "active" hormone -- it's what your body needs for basic metabolism and it's also used when you use muscles and are active. When your body needs that T3, your liver converts T4 (the "storage" molecule) to T3.

The starting assumption with most people is that they will effectively and efficiently convert T4 to T3 and so beginning step is to add T4 into your system ("picking up the slack" so to speak...your slow producing thyroid isn't putting out enough T4). The idea being that if you get your free T4 number up to midpoint of the range or slightly higher, you'll covert to T3 as needed and go on to lead a healthy and happy life.  Fortunately for me, that's exactly what happened and I am doing very well on Synthroid.

However, many, many people with thyroid disease are not effective t4->t3 converters. So they continue to feel unwell, even with seemingly perfect free t4 numbers. From this point, options include adding Cytomel to the Levo mix or switching entirely to dessicated thyroid medications (Armour, etc), which contain both t4 and t3 (in a ratio that closely mimics the ratio in normally functioning humans).

So, you have to go through the process to determine where you fall on that spectrum. Which can be a long and frustrating process, but it's all worth it in the end. The take home point, however, is that all those medications are valuable and no one medication is better. It's figuring out what's best for you. And, just to underscore what previous posters have said, the lab results you get often don't reflect how you feel because of those antibodies, so that test really needs to be run, too.

Good luck!


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Burdette* - Hmmm...adrenal fatigue. I definitely DO NOT mean to insult anyone on this board, but when I look up "adrenal fatigue" on google, there are a whole bunch of doctors who say it's an "internet disease"...? Does that mean that they think people on the internet have put a collection of their symptoms together and gave it a name? It looks like a lot of physicians think it's a way for certain people to make money by selling supplements. However there are a lot of people who say it is a real thing, like "adrenal insufficiency"? Please excuse my ignorance! I just am such a beginner and I have no idea what to read, what kind of hormones to have tested, what kinds of tests to do (blood, saliva, etc.) Anywho - I wish you the best of luck with the saliva test (is that a cortisol test? Arrghhh I'm so dumb :sad0049: ) and thank you SO much for your well wishes! I really hope that you are able to find some relief soon too and get back to feeling 110%!

*Joplin*, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Oh my gosh that was such a good thing to read with my coffee this afternoon! Firstly, I am super glad that you have found such amazing success with just the T4 medicine Levothyroxine. Do you take the name brand or generic? I take generic. It looks like some people say there is a difference, but my mom takes generic and says she feels fine. I hope that generic works for me! Second, did you have a lot of brain fog before being diagnosed and treated? The brain fog is one of my most disturbing and depressing symptoms. I have trouble following a train of thought for even a few short sentences, and forget about ME trying to speak my mind about something! To avoid the embarrassment I usually just stay quiet or keep my topics of discussion on easier subjects, like the weather (LOL). I feel totally stupid all the time. I wish I could just have a thought, describe it, and keep it in my head the whole time (does that make sense?) Did you find that the Synthroid/levothyroxine helped with your brain fog? Has it helped with your energy levels, positive attitude, etc.? My low energy keeps me in the dark, so to say. Thirdly, I just want to thank you for describing the T4/T3 thing to me, also in layman's terms. Today is a really foggy day so I needed to read that.

Third day of Levothyroxine, 12.5 mcg! (Tiny dose, but whatevz...) Workin' my way up! arty0045:


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

OH YES - and when I take my next thyroid panel, now that I have been made aware of what all to get tested, I will be ABSOLUTELY SURE to test for TSH, Free T4, Free T3, Reverse T3, and the various thyroid antibodies. Thanks everyone for the heads up hugs3


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not the best person to ask about managing symptoms with medication. I did have lots of symptoms, but thought it was all due to aging. Turns out I had Hashi's, the antibodies for Grave's and cancer, too (the perfect trifecta!). So I didn't really start thyroid meds until after my thyroid was removed. I do stay with the brand name synthroid. I don't have strong feelings one way or another about generic vs. band, but my endo feel for post-op cancer patients brand name is the best and I'm not inclined to agree or disagree with her. 

That said, when you find the right medication and the right dose, you should have relief from the brain fog. It likely won't always be perfect, but you should get significant relief. I do have much more energy, no muscle or joint pain, my skin and hair look better and my issues with anxiety are much, much better now.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My brain fog was pretty bad when my Hashi's was raging. I'd be watching tv and have to rewind constantly because I'd zone out and not hear what was being said, I'd forget words in the middle of sentences, I'd stand up to do something and instantly forget what I got up to do. It sucked and was embarrassing at work sometimes. It will take a while for the levo to get into your system and do its thing, and you may have to keep upping doses to get to the level that works for you, but you should start to see results. It took a few months for me to notice my brain fog lifting.


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am not sure what you would ask for. I was tested for dhea, pregnenolone, testosterone, progesterone, and estradiol. My pregnenolone was almost non existent so obviously it is a problem and not something fictitious.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

My thought also was what about adrenal fatigue? I also noticed that this is not considered an "illness" by MD's (generally speaking). Yet, when I looked into something I was told by a doctor I saw yeseterday, which is, if a person in a hypothyroid coma is in the ER, the doctors know NOT to give that person thyroid medication until AFTER FIRST giving them help for their adrenals.

I looked this up today and was able to confirm it, it seems to be the case, isn't that interesting?

Also, in a discussion today with a woman, she said there was a time she had severe fatigue. She always didn't feel well. The docs couldn't find anything wrong... She told them -- do every possible test... (Didn't care what she had to pay for out of pocket) and ALL was well EXCEPT FOR.... adrenals... They gave her DHEA for a time and she improved.

SO -- we might have the wrong "Name" for it... But apparently there is a condition that can show up on a lab and that apparently at least for some, can be addressed & helped.

I hope this helps.


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow...thank you guys so much for helping me on my journey. I really feel like you all are the only people who understand what I am going through. Today was a seriously horrible day and I am feeling very depressed right now.

I have taken three doses total so far of 12.5 mcg generic Levothyroxine. For the past two nights I have had very restless sleep and insomnia (although last night I did have an energy drink around 9 or 10 since I was going to a friend's house so of course that exacerbated the insomnia) and have felt almost like electricity is running through my body, particularly my legs. It feels like when I took Zoloft and it gave me really bad restless legs syndrome at night when I laid down. Then, today when I awoke, my heart was beating really really hard (couldn't tell if it was beating faster than normal or not but I could definitely feel it in my chest pounding away,) and I had some pretty severe difficulty breathing. It was almost like shortness of breath but more like a tightness in my chest. I also felt very nervous and wound-up, but still very tired ("tired but wired"). I texted one of my friends who just graduated pharmacy school and he said it was *just anxiety*. But when I looked up Levothyroxine online it said an allergic reaction involves difficulty breathing! So today I didn't take my morning dose because I was too scared, exhausted, sick to know what to do. I feel like I am totally alone in this. I don't know what to do. Am I having an allergic reaction to the meds? Is my treatment making me go hyPERthyroid? Is 12.5 mcg too much for my body even though it's a TINY dose? Is there nothing even wrong with my thyroid???

What the heck is happening?? I am so scared to keep taking it now.

OH YEAH - and to top it all off, that same friend told me that in his medical opinion my lab results are normal and within range and that the thing that will fix *all* of my suffering for the past year, all of my brain fog, forgetfulness, depression, etc. is *having a regular sleep schedule, going to work full-time, and working out*. I told him, I DON'T HAVE THE ENERGY TO DO THOSE THINGS. HOW DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND?? I HAVE TRIED TO DO THOSE THINGS AND *THEY WORE ME OUT MORE*!!! Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry everyone. I am just so, so, sooooo sick and tired of feeling like this and everyone thinking this is all in my head. No one in my life gets it.

I'm so depressed right now...and I can't breathe.

:sad0049:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have TSI, it is very unlikely you will be able to tolerate even low doses of levo (another critical reason to have those antibodies tested). I started out on only 25mcgs and my husband seriously asked me if I had taken drugs of some kind. I was super hyper-acting, not sleeping, always jittery, sweating, breathing heavily and acting nutty.

It could be you have no thyroid issues, it could be that you have stimulating antibodies, which will create the effect of being hyper...you just won't know without more information.


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for your response, Joplin.

So, my mom and I got into an argument last night (again) and she says I have "one more chance" to see a doctor. If this doctor says I have nothing wrong with me, then she will refuse to take me to anymore doctors visits, help pay for the visits/prescriptions, etc. So tomorrow I am going to be calling some different doctors around the area and seeing if they accept my insurance, costs of the visits, all that. BUT, I HAVE NO IDEA WHO TO SEE!

There are *endocrinologists; integrative MDs; holistic MDs; internists; FNPs/PAs that specialize in hormonal wellness.* I have not been officially diagnosed with a thyroid problem, although I experience many clinical symptoms. I experience chronic extreme fatigue, severe brain fog, dizziness, headaches, severe depression, coldness, ridged nails. The most disturbing symptoms are the fatigue (today I woke up at 2 PM, drank coffee, fell asleep at 4 PM, and have stayed in bed since,) brain fog/confusion/disorientation, dizziness, and depression/apathy/no motivation. What kind of doctor should I see for these symptoms??? A lot of people online say endos aren't the best to see since they focus more on diabetes and will usually only treat with Synthroid/not look past TSH and Ft4 (and my TSH/FT4/FT3 labs aren't even that severely out of whack.) It seems many have had more success with holistic MDs.

Does anyone have any advice??


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi - I can only share with you my experience and it is that I was seeing an endo who was very dismissive about my symptoms. I hear regularly that that is the case with most. I started to see an internal medicine dr (integrative)who is helping me to heal my immune system. I love him he checked things that I had wanted my endo to check without my asking him. There is a list of drs on the site that will help you to choose someone in your area.

http://hypothyroidmom.com/top-10-resources-to-find-a-great-thyroid-doctor-in-2013/ I hope this copied alright for you to use. This is how I found the dr I'm going to. Good luck and let us know what you decide. Gina


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Gina!!

Thank you so much for your reply! I am so glad to read that you have found a doctor that is helpful and listens to your symptoms and has been running tests that you didn't even have to ask him to do! Sounds like my kind of doctor! :wub: lol. Also, thanks so much for your link to the Hypothyroid Mom Finding a Good Doctor page. I love her website and I also do like Stop the Thyroid Madness. I'm really glad to hear that you are seeing an integrative MD - because I think I might be seeing one too! To be honest, I'm not entirely sure what integrative means in that context...but I found a doctor about an hour from here who specializes in preventative, emergency, and internal medicine, and he practices modern medicine, holistic medicine, and integrative techniques. When I called his office I was pleased to find that he uses NDT - not saying that I need NDT, but it seems like from all that I've read, it's the docs who are open to "alternative" meds are the ones who are the most open-minded and won't just kick you out of their office because your labs are "normal." I just need to get a referral from my PCP, and have her do something through my insurance website in order for me to get an appointment. I am HOPING that she will just do the damn thing and not make me come in and spend 25 dollars on an appointment where all she will tell me is, "there's nothing wrong with you, I can't do the referral," or, "I would prefer to refer you to someone I like better." I really wanna see THIS doctor! Also, I am hoping that I can get an appointment sooner than later - I am moving in March and want to have some brain function/energy back before I move.

I'm pretty sure I actually did find this doctor through one of the links HypoMom has on her website. It was either through HypoMom or ThyroidSexy, that website that Gina Lee Nolin set up.

Gaahhhh! My PCP closes in 30 minutes...gotta go call the receptionist and hope that my PA will do a referral instead of calling me back with bad news! Everyone, wish me luck!


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

PS - yesterday I had a good day, with more energy than normal! And less dizziness! And I was able to do a lot more than I would normally be able to do. But today I feel like total 100% crap and am back to the usual fogginess and lethargy. Is this a common thing with thyroid problems before they are treated - you feel more "capable" one day but then it takes a few days after to recover? I am hoping that is not just a CFS thing....


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, at least that is what happens to me. I'm trying very hard to pace myself until the meds start to really work for me but, I think it will take a few more increases for that to happen. It was worse that's for sure. Rest when you can and don't over do it when you feel good, pace yourself. Gina


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply, Gina. There are a few other things that happen to me that I am not sure if other thyroid patients have to deal with, I am going to make a post once I muster the energy and see if others go through the same things. I see you are on Armour - I hear great things about it! Has it helped you since you started taking it? I'm not sure how much 1/2 a grain is. My doc started me on 12.5 mcg of Levothyroxine.

I called my PCP office - the receptionist said that I would need to see my PA AGAIN just to talk about if I will even get a referral - and I hate to be pessimistic but I doubt that if she does refer me that it will be to the doctor I want to see since a) I don't think she knows who he is and b) he is technically in another state. ARGHH!!! So many hoops to jump through. My head is spinning. :sad0016:

I do have PPO insurance, so I was thinking that maybe I didn't even need a referral to see a specialist. However I just read that regardless of insurance plans some specialists require a referral. Drat :angry:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did you ask the potential new doctor's office if he requires a referral? Maybe you don't even need one.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

They started me on 1/4 grain which is 15mg, then he increased it to 1/2 grain which is equivalent to 30mgs. You are on a small dose at 12.5mcg usually I believe they start out at 25mcg, which is equivalent to 1/4 grain of Armour. So far I love the Armour I had some eye changes when I first started it and I break my doses up until my body gets used to the meds and that has helped that I haven't had any eye changes. So I'm happy about that but it has helped very much with the brain fog. I still feel a little sluggish especially in the afternoon, it is just a matter of tweeking the meds. I should be getting another increase in a few weeks. I do labs at the end of December and we will go from there.

I hope you get into the Dr that you want to go to. JennyV made a good suggestion to see maybe the Dr you want to go to wouldn't need a referral to see you or if you schedule an appointment with them let them get the referral from your PCP. Good luck!


----------



## rogo89 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys! Firstly, thanks so much for the suggestions. Gina, I'm so happy that the Armour has been helpful for you! I am wondering if my NEW DOCTOR (YES, I GOT THE APPOINTMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO ECSTATIC!!!!) is gonna put me on NDT too since I looked over his website and it looks like he much prefers NDT to synthetics. From everything I read it seems that NDT is superior to synthetic for a lot of people, although of course not everyone seems to tolerate it well. I guess it depends on your own body chemistry and if you convert T4 to T3 efficiently. Anywho....

*I AM SO EXCITED!* I have an appointment with this Integrative/General Medicine MD!!! I called them up and told them I had PPO insurance and they said I didn't need a referral! So I have an appointment set up and they said that they want me to come in in a fasted state because it's possible the doctor will wanna do some labs ALREADY! Talk about efficient and getting down to business! I am trying not to get too excited and hopeful but this really feels like a step forward.

I just really need to remember to do some things before my appt. like bring my list of symptoms, bring paperwork, insurance info, etc. I'm gonna make a list on my phone of all the things I need to prepare before my appt.

My brain is so foggy right now. Today I went up to 25 mcg of Levo and I think it has helped with my general energy although I still feel very very dizzy and kind of like my brain is sloshing around in my head (this I had before I even started the Levo and I'm not sure if this is even a thyroid thing.) The brain fog is terrible again today.

Okay, time to take my mind off all of this so I don't work myself up too much! LOL

arty0045: arty0009: :confused0018: :jumping0047:


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Good for you -I'm really glad that it worked out! Let us know how it goes for you. When is the appointment?


----------

